
Kochen–Specker theorem - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kochen%E2%80%93Specker_theorem
======
effie
_" no non-contextual hidden variable model can reproduce the predictions of
quantum theory when the dimension of the Hilbert space is three or more"_

My view on this topic is that the importance of this theorem and similar "no-
go" theorems is often overrated by the opponents of non-quantum theories.

The assumptions behind these theorems are unfairly restrictive. There may very
well be non-quantum theories achieving the classical standard of logic, where
matter is described by physical quantities that have definite values all the
time, not just when measured. All that is needed to invalidate the Kochen-
Specker theorem is that the quantities measured on the system are not its
intrinsic properties but are result of interaction of the system with the
measurement device - a very natural assumption.

